# Parlor Rollers color issue



## jsummers07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I went and looked at some parlor rollers and the guy had a ton of mostly white with red specles on the head. He complained that he could not get any cocks that all of them were hens. He also told me he had gotten rid of all his birds that were mostly black. Is he getting hens because of his color mating? He had a couple of birds with a black mottel look but they were hens as well. Does the same genetics apply to parlors as other birds since they were mostly grizzle or mottle either in red or black? Thanks!


----------

